# Shad Fishing



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

went shad fishing down near the tailrace saturday and had a blast, i think the 8 of us ended up catching 200 total, i caught a nice 6 lb, what a blast on light tackle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCqP8Xgnjvk


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im the one in the top pic with the gloomis hat


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

hey bryan do yall keep them and eat em. Also where exactly are u fishin?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

pm me or catch me on aim and ill tell you exactly how to get there or send you directions cause i have no idea where we were, and no i dont keep them, i threw all mine back, now my roomate kept a few and they tasted like crap, kinda like a cross between a mullet and a pogie, he likes them so whatever kinda taste ya got i guess, the roe is tasty though, id rather just catch and release though cleaning fish sux unless its a grouper or mahi


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

caught another hundred yesterday and were going back today


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah, those bigger ones provide some good pullage, ya need to get the yak in there and go about a half a mile upstream, one of my buddies tells me that is a honey hole for the 5-10lbers


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Yummmmmmmm Shad roe mixed with, scrambled eggs, Texas Pete, and grits on the side. Thats some fine Southern cooking there.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

can you show me where that is?


----------



## pierfishing88 (Feb 18, 2008)

went yesterday, caught about 21....


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

A formal request-Send those buggers up here!


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Southern Man said:


> Yummmmmmmm Shad roe mixed with, scrambled eggs, Texas Pete, and grits on the side. Thats some fine Southern cooking there.


It may be SC cooking but it ain't Southern cooking. Over here in Bama we don't eat Shad or any parts there of...... the only thing I have found them good for is the guts make good catfish bait for trot lines...... yall aint right!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

pm me for details of where we caught them, i dont want to post them all over the internet cause its a locals spot and im a yank from up north and dont want to get shunned out of it


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

toejam said:


> It may be SC cooking but it ain't Southern cooking. Over here in Bama we don't eat Shad or any parts there of...... the only thing I have found them good for is the guts make good catfish bait for trot lines...... yall aint right!


This coming from someone with the nick *toejam*. To freaking funny.


----------



## Mike in SC (Feb 17, 2008)

*Yo Shad Masters!*

I have tried to PM y'all for directions, but this site keeps bumping me off. I realize you don't want to give out the exact location, but could you at least say which tailrace? I live in the Myrtle Beach area and it's a long hual down there to begin with, then I have to figure out which river, which could pretty much kill a day if I don't "choose wisely". Will be happy to supply you with grand strand hotspots in return! Thanks!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

pm sent,

yheah toejam i think the roe is more suited as trout bait myself, i ate yellow perch roe before but shad is just nasty


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

what about those shad as shark bait? hhhhmmmmm might just have to give that a try.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

got sum in the freezer. we might be trying to go again next weekend if they weathers to bad to go offshore


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*...*

I know a lot of folks around here that like the roe with eggs thing, I just can't stomach the idea let alone the actual thing. But the shad are great for catching cats on the river and as cut bait the chopper blues can't resist them! Also good for the sharks or anything else that likes a big, bloody, oily bait!


----------

